# Is 100% polyester safe in a heat press?



## musicthreads (Feb 3, 2012)

I use Thermo Flex PLUS for my shirts and it says it works with polyester but then says no 'shiny' polyester, or moisture-wicking materials. Well... polyester is always moister-wicking, no?

Here's the shirt from walmart: Walmart.com: Starter - Men's Short-Sleeve Dri-Star Wicking Tee: Men

Or this long sleeve: Walmart.com: Starter - Men's Baseball raglan: Men

Anyone tried these? Or have a shirt that works well you can recommend?


----------



## teesey (Aug 1, 2009)

I heat pressed a Nike Dri-Fit shirt (100% polyester, moisture wicking) with a plastisol transfer a week or so ago to figure this out myself actually. There was absolutely no problem with the shirt material. In fact the data I could find on the melting points of polyester were well above what the heat press was generating, and I saw the results for myself - it acted like a cotton shirt for all intents and purposes. 

I don't know if vinyl will make a big difference, but the shirt itself should hold up to the heat.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I was told by specialty materials to wipe down the Application area with rubbing alcohol and then let dry before applying the vinyl. It's now on their website as well. Specialtymaterials.com it's a good resource.


----------

